# Is this good?



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which one's better?)


----------



## Galacta (Dec 6, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Well, is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it looks great my friend!
This is one of your best sigs.


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

Hehe thanks, i think so too!


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 6, 2008)

I think the background of the sig looks too sharp and cluttered


----------



## Raika (Dec 6, 2008)

EDIT: I'll edit my first post


----------



## Rebound (Dec 6, 2008)

That one is better than the first, colour scheme matches better


----------



## rhyguy (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks better, but GBATEMP should be a bit less transparent


----------



## damole (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the Killzone one. It's cool!


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 7, 2008)

I like all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Umm, I think the Samus one is the best.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 7, 2008)

Son of a.. You learn fast.

Link sig - Take the left one , Make link a bit lighter , Move the text on his hat and bend it a bit , change to white color and overlay OR opacity 40 , Should be good.


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 7, 2008)

make sure you can see the text clearly.
Your name is the most important part of the sig- if you can't see it, it's not a good sign.
I like your 2nd sig. Excellent font choice. But the background of your first sig is a bit too sharp.

And finally, when it comes to text, embossing doesn't really help.


----------



## Defiance (Dec 7, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

>



I really like that one...

Speaking of which, I should get a new avatar soon...


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

VS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(darker version)
Which one looks better?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 16, 2008)

I like the latest animated signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kinda awesome. Also I like the one of Zelda.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

Hehe thanks, how about the Gundam one? Does the darker version look better than the original one?


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 16, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hehe thanks, how about the Gundam one? Does the darker version look better than the original one?


I don't like the font, and the white part under it is too opaque.


----------



## Raika (Dec 16, 2008)

How about this?


----------



## psycoblaster (Dec 16, 2008)

um.. still. 
give me your psd.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 19, 2008)

how can I make backgrounds like yours ?


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2008)

Well? How are they?


----------

